# Dry days



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello,
I am planning to have a dinner outside tonight and would prefer to have some beers or wine with it. Apparently it is/was a dry day for Israa & Miaraj Night.
Anybody knows at what time alcohol will be served again?

Also, is there a list of islamic days that are dry days in Dubai? Did not manage to find it sofar.

Thanks!


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

de Mexicaan said:


> Hello,
> I am planning to have a dinner outside tonight and would prefer to have some beers or wine with it. Apparently it is/was a dry day for Israa & Miaraj Night.
> Anybody knows at what time alcohol will be served again?
> 
> ...


Hi I am not sure about providing you a list, as I think dont think they follow a set pattern each year (like they do in the UK)

My partner works in a hotel and they stopped serving alcohol last night at 7pm and I believe they start again at 8pm tonight 

So as long as you go out for dinner at 8 tonight you should be ok, although I would guess a lot of people will do the same 

Hope this helps

JT


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I think I will go tomorrow, with our 3-yo daughter we have to go early.


----------



## JF777 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just google the UAE public holidays for the year. Other than the National day + New Years, rest all are religious holidays. So keep your stock handy. Good luck


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

JF777 said:


> Just google the UAE public holidays for the year. Other than the National day + New Years, rest all are religious holidays. So keep your stock handy. Good luck


Thanks. I am never out of stock  but it is disappointing if you go out for a drink on a public holiday and all you get is a fruit juice.


----------

